# I'm planning to move to UK after several months.



## Abrahamgreyson (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi, I'm planning to move to London, After several months. While scrolling on the internet I found some webpages are offering better prices for car rentals. But I saw great deals on Audi TT for 14.5K pounds. I've chassis and VRM. What is the average maintenance cost for Audi TT 2016 model let me know if anyone has experience?


----------

